# Fan running after shutoff



## BIOFISHFREAK (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a '99 Altima w/ approx 134k miles on it, and for the past few months now, after I turn off the engine, the fans behind the radiator continue to run, for 10-30 seconds. The guys at auto shop say it's a computer problem that has to do with the heater intake or something, and that there's nothing that can be done for it. After turning off the car, if I turn the power back on then off again, the fans stop. I don't have the slightest clue on the cause of this, since my forte is computers, not cars. So if anybody has any ideas or solutions to silencing the fans after shutoff, that would be great. Also, is there a way to get the brakes to not sweek when being lightly pressed?? It makes the car sound like it's crap...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

which fan spins? cooling fan or A/C fan?

as for the brakes..check on the condition of the brake pads. you might be on the wear indicator where the metal clips scratch on to the rotor surface.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As far as the fans go, it's supposed to do that. Some cars fans can run up to 20 minutes or more after shut off, it's supposed to prevent heat soak. It also does that if the engine temperature is a little high when you shut the car off, the fans kick on to cool the radiator and push air around the engine compartment. I wouldn't listen to those guys at that shop, sounds to me like they're full of BS.


----------



## BIOFISHFREAK (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure what fan it is, but my guess it the cooling. And as for the condition of the brakes, they're brand new. And that's w/out having just slammed on them or anything.


----------



## BIOFISHFREAK (Dec 27, 2004)

*didn't see the second post when posting previous one*
I've thought of that being a cause, but wasn't sure. If that _is_ it, then thanks for confirming that w/ me, since I was kinda flipping out that I had messed up my car somehow.


----------

